# Croaker or Catfish



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Which would you rather catch? ....Why?.....Eat?:fishing:


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Flounder


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just kidding, um, catfish... if their is any size to them you might get a bit of a fight and if your playing for keeps you might get a little more meat to take home.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If I'm catching catfish, I'm going for fish over 40-50 pounds. Different ballgame than croaker. Pound for pound though, a croaker fights harder. I love light tackle fishing for croaker. A trout rod and some really small jigs is a blast for them and small flounder.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Basstardo, that's kinda cool. Never thought about using small jigs for croaker. Always used bait. What kind of jigs do ya throw? And are you tipping them with anything?
-Alex


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Croaker or catfish*

Neither,unless they are the only two kind of fish left in the world.The only useful one of the two would be the croaker,good cobia bait in the lower bay.


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have to say I've been fishing catfish a lot longer than I've been fishing any other species... and I DO love me some Catfishing! 

Generally speaking, I'd say that's my favorite species. However, I've only been living near the salt water the last 5years, and all of that was on the south CA coast line... so being here in the mid Atlantic might sway my opinion once I get into my first striper or drum.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

Catfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OV-DUSTY (Aug 29, 2007)

what up Kevin?

in my option, croaker is so boring to fishing for only me b/c they are everywhere and will eat everything but over 2 or 3 lb croaker will be fun on light tackle fishing tho. 

catfishing is my only favorite for freshwater fishing. my biggest cat is 38 lb blue cat at James River about 2 yrs ago. i still havent get my luck yet to get over 40 or 50 lb cat yet


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

adp29934 said:


> Hey Basstardo, that's kinda cool. Never thought about using small jigs for croaker. Always used bait. What kind of jigs do ya throw? And are you tipping them with anything?
> -Alex


I actually use 1/8 to 1/4 oz crappie jigs. Rubber tails or maribou jigs. I use very light line, around 4 lb test or so, and sometimes tip them with bloodworm fishbites or squid. Croaker actually hit really hard and fight like mad when you catch them this way. It's a blast.


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

basstardo said:


> I actually use 1/8 to 1/4 oz crappie jigs. Rubber tails or maribou jigs. I use very light line, around 4 lb test or so, and sometimes tip them with bloodworm fishbites or squid. Croaker actually hit really hard and fight like mad when you catch them this way. It's a blast.


 I do the same type of deal . I use a ball head jig trimmed with either a 3" Berkley Power Grub or Gulp Swimming Mullet. I'm getting croaker in the shallows now , 2-3' in most cases . I use 15 lb braid because there are so many rockfish around I don't want to get spooled or broken off. Nothing like a 20" hardhead peeling drag on a 1000 series reel and 6' light action rod !


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

Catfish! More meat! I got to eat! lol:spam:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hah same as basstardo here.Same jigs tonly I fish out of a kayak.
Learned it off of a Carolinian down at the JRB several years ago.
They are fun with jigs.
Can't even compare them to catching them on a bottom rig with 2 hooks and 2oz, sinke. Like a different fish.
Have even put a 1/8oz. jig on flyrod and caught em.
Only problem is sometimes they eat it .


----------

